# Another Yank trying to find a way out.



## oper8erx (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello all. New to the forums here, I'll try to keep it short and sweet. A friend of mine went to SA for the World Cup and ended up volunteering and helping out with orphans the entire time(never saw one match can you believe it??). She came back with all these great pics and stories and she was a totally different person. She has since withdrew from our college and is in preperation to head back to SA in Jan. 2011. This got me thinking about my own existence. I mean, there has to be more to life than f*ckin' Paris Hilton, budweiser, and blue jeans, yeah? All my life I've done nothing but screw people over for my own good and that usually meant drugs in my pocket. I have given up the drugs and made necessary lifestyle changes but.. I dunno.. I feel like I should give back to the world from which I have taken so much. I would very much like to go with her but I'm not from a wealthy family as she is. Hell I don't even have a family, let alone anything in this world to call mine except a few classes a week and a car with no fuel in it. Therein lies one of my problems. I have no money, no anything, except a desire and will to make some kind of difference in the world, even if it's to just one person, and honestly, people here don't need or want my help. I have been researching and clicking and bookmarking and blah.. I don' really know where to start or what I'd really be getting myself into. I understand thngs are a bit shifty over there as to the crime, security, and affirmative action, but any advice or websites that could help would be GREATLY appreciated. I am a 29 y.o. white male with a GED and some college focused in Fine Arts. I'm 6'3" 240 lbs and covered in tattoos. I dunno if that would affect me in the job market or not, sure as hell does here in everything except construction, but I live in Texas and that market is saturated with illegal migrant employment. Every journey begins with a single first step. Here is mine. Thanks.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

oper8erx said:


> Hello all. New to the forums here, I'll try to keep it short and sweet. A friend of mine went to SA for the World Cup and ended up volunteering and helping out with orphans the entire time(never saw one match can you believe it??). She came back with all these great pics and stories and she was a totally different person. She has since withdrew from our college and is in preperation to head back to SA in Jan. 2011. This got me thinking about my own existence. I mean, there has to be more to life than f*ckin' Paris Hilton, budweiser, and blue jeans, yeah? All my life I've done nothing but screw people over for my own good and that usually meant drugs in my pocket. I have given up the drugs and made necessary lifestyle changes but.. I dunno.. I feel like I should give back to the world from which I have taken so much. I would very much like to go with her but I'm not from a wealthy family as she is. Hell I don't even have a family, let alone anything in this world to call mine except a few classes a week and a car with no fuel in it. Therein lies one of my problems. I have no money, no anything, except a desire and will to make some kind of difference in the world, even if it's to just one person, and honestly, people here don't need or want my help. I have been researching and clicking and bookmarking and blah.. I don' really know where to start or what I'd really be getting myself into. I understand thngs are a bit shifty over there as to the crime, security, and affirmative action, but any advice or websites that could help would be GREATLY appreciated. I am a 29 y.o. white male with a GED and some college focused in Fine Arts. I'm 6'3" 240 lbs and covered in tattoos. I dunno if that would affect me in the job market or not, sure as hell does here in everything except construction, but I live in Texas and that market is saturated with illegal migrant employment. Every journey begins with a single first step. Here is mine. Thanks.


 Do you want a paid job or work as a voluntary worker like your friend? If it is the latter, I suggest you first join a NGO in the US with ties in South Africa.

No one in their right mind will take a stranger on just because he has the desire to do good. You need a track record and recommendations in a specific field.

Let me give you an example: I am in the mental health field. If I had to take a voluntary worker on we would want to know that the person is stable, trustworthy and an asset to the organisation. The person should preferably have a track record and recommendation of doing some sort of (voluntary) work abroad. Hope this helps.


----------



## oper8erx (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and advice. I imagine I will need a paying job to support myself unless I can hook up with an organization that will take care of all of life's necessities in trade for work. Sounds too perfect though. If it is possible to do it myself, I would much rather go that route. I can come up with enough money to get my passport and ticket to SA. I don't mind having a job to support myself and volunteer in my down time. Have you any recommendations or websites I can check out to see what I will need to do in terms of work permits, or papers that I would need and how to go about getting them? Again I thank you.


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Google the Home Affairs Website for SA and they will be able to give you more info about Work Permits and stuff. What you're planning on doing sounds awesome and maybe if you can get to a SA consulate in the States, you might be able to speak to someone there and explain what your intentions are. They might have a suggestion! Is your friend going on a work permit or as a volunteer? How did she get her papers in order? 

As far as I have found out, you need a job offer in most cases to get a work permit. But not sure for your case. 

I would love to know how things work out for you.. Good Luck and if you feel strongly about moving there and doing something good, dont give up on it. There's a way out for everything... you just gotta try hard 

Sharon


----------



## oper8erx (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks! She is going via some missionaries from her church. I'm not all too keen on her details. I appreciate the reply and help I have received from both of you. Already it has helped to narrow down the details and stress of trying to make this happen.


----------

